#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Δημόσια Έργα >  > > >  >  >  Κρατήσεις σε διαγωνισμό χωρίς πρόβλεψη Ε.Ο.

## milt

πήρα μέρος σε ένα διαγωνισμό Δήμου Διακήρυξη ανοιχτής Διαδικασίας Για έργα που δεν εμπίπτουν στο πεδίο εφαρμογής σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του ΠΔ 28/1980 «Περί εκτελέσεως έργων και προμηθειών των ΟΤΑ»  

όπου και μειοδότησα (το πρώτο έργο) οικοδομικά-χρωματισμοί, στον προυπολογισμό δεν είχε όφελος εργολάβου......οκ

από όσο ξέρω στο Ο.Ε. 18% οι κρατήσεις είναι περίπου 5% ενώ στο 28% περίπου 10%


με τις κρατήσεις σε αυτή την περίπτωση τι γίνεται δεν έχω καμία???

----------


## dimidomo

Καλημέρα συνάδελφε. Δεν έχω πάει σε κάποια δημοπρασία χωρίς Ε.Ο. για να μπορέσω να απαντήσω στο ερώτημα σου. Γενικότερα δεν έχω δει δημοπρασία με 28% Ε.Ο.
Γενικότερα οι κρατήσεις έχουν μειωθεί τώρα, πλέων είναι κοντά στο 4% (έχει καταργηθεί το 1% υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ).

----------


## milt

από Γ.Σ.Υ. ΚΑΙ Ε.Σ.Υ. διαγωνισμού  αεροπορίας 2015:

- Γενικά έξοδα- εργολαβικό όφελος- κρατήσεις
1. Ανάλογα με τον τρόπο χρηματοδότησης του έργου διαφοροποιούνται τόσο τα ποσοστά
προσαύξησης του προϋπολογισμού για Γενικά Έξοδα και Όφελος του αναδόχου, όσο και οι κρατήσεις επί
των πληρωμών. Διακρίνονται τέσσερις βασικές κατηγορίες χρηματοδότησης:
α. Χρηματοδότηση από τον Τακτικό Προϋπολογισμό του Κράτους (ΕΘΝΙΚΑ).
β. Χρηματοδότηση από κονδύλια Δημοσίων Επενδύσεων (ΕΘΝΙΚΑ).
γ. Χρηματοδότηση από πιστώσεις Κοινού Αμυντικού Προγράμματος (ΝΑΤΟ) και παντός άλλου
προγράμματος, εξωτερικής βοήθειας Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών, όλων των παραπάνω αναφερομένων χάριν
συντομίας "Χρηματοδότηση από πιστώσεις ΝΑΤΟ".
δ. Συγχρηματοδοτούμενα από Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση και ΚΔΕ
*2. Για έργα χρηματοδοτούμενα από πιστώσεις Τακτικού Προϋπολογισμού ισχύουν τα παρακάτω:*
α. Ποσοστό για γενικά έξοδα, όφελος κλπ. αναδόχου.
(1). Είκοσι οκτώ τοις εκατό (28%) επί της αξίας των εργασιών οι οποίες
υπολογίζονται σύμφωνα με τις τιμές του Συμβατικού Τιμολογίου (μετά από την εφαρμογή της έκπτωσης)
και των Νέων Τιμών Μονάδος.
(2). Δέκα οκτώ τοις εκατό (18%) επί της πραγματικής δαπάνης για υλικά και
ημερομίσθια εργατοτεχνιτών του αναδόχου κλπ. τα οποία θα αναλωθούν για την εκτέλεση απολογιστικών
εργασιών και τα οποία δεν υπόκεινται στην από τη δημοπρασία έκπτωση. Το ποσοστό όμως τούτο
υπόκειται στην έκπτωση της δημοπρασίας, όπως ορίζεται στη παρ. 10 του άρθρου 42 του Π.Δ. 609/85.
13
β. Οι πληρωμές του αναδόχου από τους εκδιδομένους λογαριασμούς για εργασίες με βάση τις τιμές
μονάδος, στις οποίες περιλαμβάνονται ποσοστό γενικών εξόδων, οφέλους κλπ. (εργολαβικό ποσοστό) ή με
βάση τις δαπάνες απολογιστικών εργασιών, υπόκεινται σήμερα στις παρακάτω επιβαρύνσεις, που
αναφέρονται για ενημέρωση του αναδόχου και χωρίς να περιορίζουν την Υπηρεσία:
1. Κράτηση υπέρ του κατά περίπτωση Ταμείου Αλληλοβοηθείας δύο τοις εκατό (2%).
2. Κράτηση υπέρ του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ μισό τοις εκατό (0,5%).
3. Κράτηση υπέρ του ΕΜΠ μισό τοις εκατό (0,5%).
4. Κράτηση υπέρ ΤΠΕΔΕ μισό τοις εκατό (0,5%).
5. Κράτηση υπέρ ΑΟΟΑ ένα κόμμα ένα τοις εκατό (1,1%).
6. Κράτηση υπέρ ΤΕΕ μηδέν κόμμα δύο τοις εκατό (0,2%).
7. Φόρος εισοδήματος (προπληρωμή σύμφωνα με το νόμο).
8. Εισφορά υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ επί τεκμαρτού, δηλαδή μηδέν κόμμα δύο τοις εκατό επί πληρωμής (0,2%).
9. Εισφορά υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ επί τεκμαρτού, δηλαδή μηδέν κόμμα έξι τοις εκατό επί πληρωμής (0,6%).
10. Χαρτόσημο και ΟΓΑ δύο κόμμα τέσσερα τοις εκατό (2,4%) επί των ανωτέρω κρατήσεων.
11. Κράτηση υπέρ του Μετοχικού Ταμείου Αεροπορίας τέσσερα τοις εκατό (4%)
*3. Για έργα χρηματοδοτούμενα από πιστώσεις Δημοσίων Επενδύσεων και πιστώσεις Κοινής*
Υποδομής ΝΑΤΟ, ισχύουν τα παρακάτω:
α. Ποσοστό για Γενικά Έξοδα, Όφελος κλπ. αναδόχου:
1. Δέκα οκτώ τοις εκατό (18%) επί της αξίας των εργασιών που αναφέρονται στη παρ. 2.α.(1).
2. Δέκα οκτώ τοις εκατό (18%) επί της αξίας των εργασιών που αναφέρονται στη παρ. 2.α.(2).
β. Οι πληρωμές του αναδόχου όπως αναφέρονται στη παρ. 2.β. υπόκεινται σήμερα στις παρακάτω
επιβαρύνσεις, που αναφέρονται για ενημέρωση του αναδόχου και χωρίς να περιορίζουν την Υπηρεσία:
1. Κράτηση υπέρ του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ μισό τοις εκατό (0,5%).
2. Κράτηση υπέρ του ΕΜΠ μισό τοις εκατό (0,5%).
3. Φόρος εισοδήματος (προπληρωμή σύμφωνα με το νόμο).
4. Εισφορά υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ επί τεκμαρτού, δηλαδή μηδέν κόμμα δύο τοις εκατό επί πληρωμής (0,2%).
5. Εισφορά υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ επί τεκμαρτού, δηλαδή μηδέν κόμμα έξι τοις εκατό επί πληρωμής (0,6%).
6. Χαρτόσημο και ΟΓΑ δύο κόμμα σαράντα επί τοις εκατό επί των ανωτέρω κρατήσεων (2,4%).
4. Για έργα χρηματοδοτούμενα από πιστώσεις Δημοσίων Επενδύσεων και κονδύλια Ευρωπαϊκής
Ένωσης (ΚΠΣ κ.α.) ισχύουν τα παρακάτω:
α. Ποσοστό για Γενικά Έξοδα, Όφελος κλπ αναδόχου.
1. Δέκα οκτώ τοις εκατό (18%) επί της αξίας των εργασιών που αναφέρονται στη παρ. 2.α.(1).
2. Δέκα οκτώ τοις εκατό (18%) επί της αξίας των εργασιών που αναφέρονται στη παρ. 2.α.(2).
β. Οι πληρωμές του αναδόχου όπως αναφέρονται στη παρ. 2.β. υπόκεινται σήμερα στις παρακάτω
επιβαρύνσεις, που αναφέρονται για ενημέρωση του αναδόχου και χωρίς να περιορίζουν την Υπηρεσία:
1. Κράτηση υπέρ του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ μηδέν κόμμα επτά επί τοις εκατό (0,7%).
2. Κράτηση υπέρ του ΕΜΠ μισό τοις εκατό (0,5%).
3. Φόρος εισοδήματος (προπληρωμή σύμφωνα με το νόμο).
4. Εισφορά υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ επί τεκμαρτού, δηλαδή μηδέν κόμμα έξι τοις εκατό επί πληρωμή (0,6%)
5. Χαρτόσημο και ΟΓΑ δύο κόμμα σαράντα επί τοις εκατό επί των ανωτέρω κρατήσεων (2,4%).

- Τροποποιήσεις κρατήσεων
Σύμφωνα με την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία οι κρατήσεις που μνημονεύονται στο Άρθρο 33 της
Γενικής Συγγραφής Υποχρεώσεων της παρούσης τροποποιούνται ως εξής:
α. Καταργείται η κράτηση υπέρ του Τεχνικού Επιμελητηρίου Ελλάδος (ΤΕΕ), μηδέν κόμμα
δύο τοις εκατό (0,2%)
β. Εισάγεται κράτηση υπέρ της Ενιαίας Ανεξάρτητης Αρχής Δημοσίων Συμβάσεων, μηδέν
κόμμα χίλια τριάντα έξι τοις εκατό (0,1036%).

----------


## koulosb

Θα εχει κρατησεις..... και οι απευθειας αναθεσεις δεν εχουν Ε.Ο. αλλα κρατησεις εχουν.

----------

milt

----------


## milt

ξέρουμε ποσοστά και τι είδους???

----------


## dimidomo

Κρατήσεις σε απευθείας αναθέσεις έργα σε δήμους:
ΤΣΜΕΔΕ 0,6% (συν χαρτόσημο 2,4 επί του ποσού)ΤΣΜΕΔΕ 0,2% (συν χαρτόσημο 2,4 επί του ποσού)ΕΜΠ 0,5% (συν χαρτόσημο 2,4 επί του ποσού)ΦΕΜ 3%ΕΑΔΔΣ 0,1% (συν 3% χαρτόσημο επί του ποσού, συν 20% ΟΓΑ χαρτοσήμου επί του ποσού) 
 * Δεν ξέρω αν από Δήμο σε Δήμο αλλάζουν τα πράγματα.
** Επειδή είδα πιο πάνω αναφορά σε αεροπορία, υπάρχει κάποιο μητρώο κατασκευαστών στο οποίο γράφεσαι ώστε να μπορείς να παίρνεις μέρος σε δημοπρασίες

----------

milt, Xάρης

----------


## koulosb

Το Φ.Ε.Μ. 3% συμφωνα με το νομο πρεπει να παρακρατειται απο τον Δημο.... ομως εχει παρατηρηθει σε πολλους Δημους να ζητανε να πληρωθει απο τον αναδοχο πριν τον λογαριασμο μαζι με τις κρατησεις. Να επειμενετε να πληρωνετε απο τον Δημο.

----------


## dimidomo

Συνάδελφε *koulosb* σε ποιό νόμο αναφέρεσαι;

----------


## koulosb

Δεν ξερω ακριβως τον νομο... απλα με εχει ενημερωσει ο λογιστης διοτι καποιοι δημοι δεν κανανε την παρακρατηση και με αναγκαζανε να κανω παρακρατηση εγω στον εαυτο μου.!!!

----------


## dimidomo

Μπορεί και να λέω βλακείες αλλά δεν μου φαίνεται λογικό ο Δήμος να πληρώνει το ΦΕΜ του εργολήπτη.

----------


## Xάρης

ΦΕΜ = Φόρος Επιτηδεύματος *Μηχανικού* και αποτελεί *προκαταβλητέο* φόρο και όχι παρακρατούμενο.

Τον πληρώνει πάντα ο μηχανικός. Δεν γίνεται κράτηση από τον όποιον εργοδότη.

Αν είναι φόρος που τον παρακρατεί ο εργοδότης δεν θα έπρεπε να λέγεται ΦΕΜ.

----------


## koulosb

Δεν ειναι το ΦΕΜ που πληρωνει ο μηχανικος για τις μελετες..... ειναι παρακρατηση στο τιμολογιο για κατασκευη εργο οποτε πρεπει να γινετε απο αυτον που σε απασχολει.

----------


## dimidomo

Συνάδελφε *koulosb* αυτό που λες είναι πολύ σοβαρο, εγώ σε όλα τα έργα που έχω εκτελέσει (μην φανταστείτε ότι είναι και πολλά) έχω πληρώσει κανονικά ΦΕΜ.
Εχεις βέβαια δίκιο ότι είναι *Παρακρατούμενος φόρος εισοδήματος εργοληπτών* και όχι Προκαταβλητέος φόρος στις αμοιβές Αρχιτεκτόνων- Μηχανικών.
Όταν λες ότι πρέπει να γίνεται από αυτόν που σε απασχολεί (ΔΗΜΟΣ) εννοείς ότι πχ πρέπει να πληρωθείς 10.000¤ αλλά στο χέρι θα πάρεις το ποσό μειων το ΦΕΜ (10.000-10.000*3%) = 9.700¤;

----------


## koulosb

Ακριβως.... ο Δημος παρακρατει το ποσο .... σου πληρωνει το υπολοιπο.... και σου στελνει βεβαιωση οτι σου παρακρατησε το 3%.

----------


## dimidomo

O εκάστοτε ανάδοχος τι κερδίζει αν αφήσει την Δήμο να πληρώσει το ΦΕΜ;
Αυτό που μου ήρθε αμέσως στο μυαλό είναι ότι λιγοστεύονται τα έξοδα για την πληρωμή του λογαριασμού (πχ τις υπόλοιπες κρατήσεις, ίσως ΙΚΑ κλπ)

----------


## milt

αναφορικά με τα έργα στρατού αεροπορίας, γράφεσαι στο μητρώο μόνο για έργα που χρηματοδοτούνται από το ΝΑΤΟ ή για έργα διαβαθμισμένα.....στα υπόλοιπα δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είσαι γραμμένος στο μητρώο...πάει όποιος θέλει...

----------

Xάρης

----------


## koulosb

*dimidomo*.... κερδιζεις το οτι δεν χρειαζεται να εχεις το ρευστο για να πληρωσεις εσυ την παρακρατηση... οποτε πληρωνεις μονο τις υπολοιπες κρατησεις.

----------


## milt

πάντως για αρχή ο επιβλέπων μου είπε ότι δεν είχαν προβλέψει Όφελος Εργολάβου με το σκεπτικό ότι δεν είναι <<έργο >> αλλά εργασίες συντήρησης.....με το σκεπτικό ότι δεν αλλοιώνεται η γή και κάτι τέτοια και ότι είναι πάνω κάτω σαν τις προμήθειες.......όπου στις προμήθειες φαντάζομαι δεν γίνονται κρατήσεις.......ξέρεις κανείς???...

άρα ούτε και σε μένα πρέπει να γίνουν..........

εκτός αν πούμε ότι ο δήμος ήθελε με αυτόν τον τρόπο να γλυτώσει λεφτά..........αν και στο περιγραφικό τιμολόγιο της μελέτης γίνεται αναφορά στο όφελος εργολάβου 18% ή 28% στο προυπολογισμό της μελέτης καμία.....εκτός και αν πήραν το κείμενο  των γενικών όρων του τιμολογίου μελέτης έτοιμο copy paste.......???????

----------


## koulosb

Αν ειναι εργασια προσεξε γιατι αντι να εχει παρακρατηση 3% μπορει να εχει 20%..... την ειχα πατησει με μια απευθειας αναθεση οπου την ειχαν περασει ως εργασια κι οχι εργο και δε μου ζητησαν ΑΠΕ και τα λοιπα... καναμε κανονικα εντολη πληρωμης αλλα ειχε παρακρατηση 20% κι οχι 3%.

----------

milt

----------


## milt

> πάντως για αρχή ο επιβλέπων μου είπε ότι δεν είχαν προβλέψει Όφελος Εργολάβου με το σκεπτικό ότι δεν είναι <<έργο >> αλλά εργασίες συντήρησης.....με το σκεπτικό ότι δεν αλλοιώνεται η γή και κάτι τέτοια και ότι είναι πάνω κάτω σαν τις προμήθειες


σε κάτι σεμινάρια του ΤΕΕ έχω βρει τα εξής.....:
1)Ως τεχνικό έργο νοείται κάθε νέα κατασκευή ή επέκταση ή ανακαίνιση ή επισκευή ή συντήρηση και η οικονομικά ή τεχνικά αυτοτελής λειτουργία, καθώς και κάθε σχετική ερευνητική εργασία, που απαιτεί τεχνική γνώση και επέμβαση.β€Ά Ο όρος«οικονομικά ή τεχνικά αυτοτελής λειτουργία» καλύπτει τυχόν σύμβαση συντήρησης και λειτουργίας ενός έργου δεδομένου ότι ο δημόσιος σκοπός δεν εκπληρώνεται μόνο με την απλή κατασκευή, αλλά και με τη σωστή λειτουργία.

β€Ά Να είναι τεχνικό έργο (σε αντιδιαστολή με τις υπηρεσίες και τις προμήθειες), δηλαδή να συνδέεται με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο με το έδαφος, το υπέδαφος ή τον υποθαλάσσιο χώρο,.

συμπέρασμα...???

ανακαίνιση-συντήρηση είναι οι χρωματισμοί........έργων που στηρίζονται στο υπέδαφος.......άσχετα άμα δεν τροποποιούμε εκείνη την στιγμή το έδαφος........

διορθώνεται τώρα αυτό.....???...αφού δεν προβλεπόταν Ο.Ε. στον προυπολογισμό της σύμβασης...???

----------

Xάρης

----------


## milt

τελικά ο *Παρακρατούμενος φόρος εισοδήματος εργοληπτών* στο τέλος της χρονιάς συμψηφίζεται με τον φόρο που σου αναλογεί και εν δυνάμει μπορεί να επιστραφεί...ή καμία σχέση......τον παρακρατάνε και τέλος..?????

----------


## Xάρης

Αφού είναι φόρος στο εισόδημά ΣΟΥ, δεν μπορεί παρά να συμψηφίζεται με τον φόρο που θα κληθείς να πληρώσεις.
Αρκεί να μην ξεχάσεις να τον προσθέσεις στο σχετικό πεδίο του εντύπου Ε1.
Βέβαια, θα πρέπει να έχεις στην κατοχή σου και να διατηρείς κάποιο σχετικό παραστατικό για την περίπτωση μελλοντικού ελέγχου.

----------

milt

----------


## milt

ακόμα δεν ξέρω τι κρατήσεις θα έχω...αν και πλησιάζω στον 1ο λογαριασμό...θα μάθω σύντομα...

αφού ο επιβλέπω λέει ότι δεν έχω Ε.Ο. λόγω ότι δεν είναι έργο αλλά παροχή υπηρεσιών.....από μια άλλη διακήρυξη για παροχή υπηρεσιών οι μόνες κρατήσεις που αναφέρονται είναι 2% υπέρ ΤΑΔΚΥ  

278  ΑΟΕ (3) ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΠΑΡΟΧΗΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΩΝ.pdf

----------

Xάρης

----------

